# They're here...finally!



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It was a long drive to Boise, ID to pick these guys up...but it was well worth it. I've had this buckling reserved for two months now and talked the breeder out of the buckling's dam too! :laugh: I've always wanted to add a Sandy Hollow doe to my herd and I finally have one.  :leap: They both are so sweet and have beautiful conformation. The little buckling is so long and lean! I couldn't be happier with them!

Here are their pedigrees...

*Sandy Hollow CS Sugar N Spice 1*M*

SS: Rosasharn TL Galaxy*S 'E' 
S: Rosasharn GX Cashew*S 
SD: ARMCH Rosasharn's P'Nut B'udder Cup 3*D

DS: Jobi Cloud*S 
D: Silveraurora's JC Vanilla Roo 
DD: Rosasharn's UMT Bella Roo 3*D 1*M

*And the buckling's...name is pending.*

SS:Rosasharn GX Cashew*S
S: JDR Ranch CS Mountain Ash 
SD: Odeon DWC Honey Dew Blossom 2*M

DS: Rosasharn GX Cashew*S
D: Sandy Hollow CS Sugar N Spice 1*M
DD: Silveraurora's JC Vanilla Roo

So here they are...


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow!!! Love them!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Love them! LOOOVE the spots!! 
Congrats! :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I had had my eye on a kid out of Sugar and Spice a year or two ago when Ken had them  They are nice looking Dam/Son set - Congrats!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:drool:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

i wish I would have known you were going to Boise ... I have a little "present" that needs to be picked up from there - but looks like he will be arriving on the 30th with transport up this way ;-)


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats kylee!! Gotta love those genetics!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

I was thinking of asking you Allison if you needed a ride for something since I saw your post the other day, unforunately, when I looked at the room I had for my two giant dog crates in the back, there was no room for more and I had already agreed to bring a friend's doe back with me too!  Wish I could of had more room for yours! I'm glad you found someone to bring the "present" your way though.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeppers- and it will actually be better - since they are coming to Spokane - but I want my "present" home so bad!! LOL! I am super excited!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hehehe...be sure to let us know when you get this present home...we'll be needin' pics too!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats they are gorgeous. Love all the spots and mom is beautiful.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

VERY pretty! Congratulations!!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! They are both drop dead gorgeous!! Congrats!!!!! :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

double spotted wows all over the place.. great deal..


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you guys! They both are doing awesome and Spice is just a dream to milk. Runs straight for the stanchion, waits there to be milked, and boy does she have a lot of capacity. I'm so happy with her. And the little buckling we have decided to name Eddy.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thats wonderful! Eddie is a cute name.


----------

